# White Tail on White Tail Single Reed



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I finally got another opertunity to turn some more antler. This is Whitetail Antler with a Maple Burl Liprest & Aluminium Spacer and Stainless Band and CA Finish. The White tail antler is not stable enough to make a good tone board so I utilized some Clear acrylic rod to get just the right sound out of it. This is both side of the call showing the antler bark.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Robert.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! These centerbands really make the calls pop.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

wow very nice. makes me want to be a duck hunter Id have to get a couple


----------

